
Raspberry Pi camera module sneak peek - lispython
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/3224/
======
pedalpete
I was literally just looking into thermal imaging with raspberry pi, and
wondering if Rob Hopeless's thermal tech could work
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Thermal-Imaging-Phone-
Camera...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Thermal-Imaging-Phone-Camera/)

